

TinEye announcing 1 billion image index - bootload
http://blog.wired.com/business/2008/09/tineye-to-annou.html

======
anand
TinEye is impressive.

Also nice is TinEye mobile. Amazing. Take a picture of a CD and it instantly
pulls up the iTunes store page where you can buy+listen to samples.
<http://news.ycombinator.com/item?id=320388>

